# pkg upgrade wants to keep installing libffi321, but then pkg autoremove wants to remove it



## vendion (Jul 23, 2020)

For the past few weeks when ever I run `pkg upgrade` and there are packages that are able to be upgraded, `pkg` also wants to install libffi321: 3.2.1. If I do the upgrade and follow it up with a `pkg autoremove` then pkg wants to remove it as if it was installed as a dependency that is no longer needed. I have not been able to track down if libffi321 really is a dependency for any or my installed packages and pkg wants to install it regardless of what is being upgraded.

Is there any way to determine what keeps triggering `pkg upgrade` to want to keep installing this package?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 23, 2020)

FreshPorts mentions devel/stack: https://www.freshports.org/devel/libffi321/

Does

pkg info -r libffi321

Show anything useful?

     -r, --required-by
             Display the list of packages which require pkg-name.


----------



## vendion (Jul 24, 2020)

It doesn't list anything that depends on it


```
libffi321-3.2.1:
```


----------

